# TCR Blog - worth a read!



## GravityFighter (2 Jun 2016)

I don't know if this has been posted elsewhere, but I'm a member on Pistonheads and one of their bods has applied for, and been accepted on, this year's TCR.

I have no affiliation, but he has a fantastic blog and it's worth a read for anyone with a cycling interest. Check out https://theadventurecapitalist.wordpress.com/


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 Jun 2016)

There is some right good reading there.


----------



## StuAff (2 Jun 2016)

Excellent stuff. Thanks for the link.


----------



## GravityFighter (9 Jun 2016)

Brilliant, isn't it? I believe the chap has some kind of creative / literary job and it shows. Looking forwad to tracking the dots when the race starts...


----------



## TheAdventureCapitalist (15 Jul 2016)

I'm the author of the blog. I've followed the links back to cyclechat. Thanks for the kind comments. I'm over the moon that people enjoy reading my stories. 

The race kicks off in less than two weeks. I've just finished my last major training weekend (a climbing session in the Dolomites) and I'm into my taper, trying to regain some freshness, pay off my sleep debt and hopefully even bank some extra sleep in advance of the race. 

There's some last minute flapping about kit choices, gearing, transport to Geraardsbergen etc. Despite my plans to be working on my route since April, I've yet to begin properly, so that's my current priority. 

Thanks again for sharing the blog. The wider readership has caught the attention of some brands and I'm hoping to use it as a platform to raise some useful funds for Cancer Research UK, so the extra exposure is also helping to beat cancer sooner.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Jul 2016)

Best of self made luck, Darren. Your just giving has been clicked, for effect.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Jul 2016)

Image from this account.
TCR 2015 (route above): start Geraarsdbergen, Belgium and finish Istanbul, Turkey with four checkpoints: Mont Ventoux (France), Strada dell’Assietta (Italy), Vukovar (Croatia) and Mount Lovcen (Montenegro).
2016 route:
Start // De Muur, Geraardsbergen, BEL
[on Saturday 30th July]
CP1 // Puy du Dome, Massif Central, FRA
CP2 // Furkapass, Alps, SUI
CP3 // Passo Giau, Dolomites, ITA
CP4 // Durmitor, NW Montenegro, MNE
Arrivee // Canakkale, TUR


----------



## TheAdventureCapitalist (24 Aug 2016)

The write-ups are taking me longer than the race itself, but here's Day 1 http://wp.me/p6RY6c-1U3


----------



## si_c (24 Aug 2016)

TheAdventureCapitalist said:


> The write-ups are taking me longer than the race itself, but here's Day 1 http://wp.me/p6RY6c-1U3


Good write up, thanks and keep it coming.


----------



## PaulSecteur (28 Aug 2016)

Excellent!!


----------



## Buck (28 Aug 2016)

TheAdventureCapitalist said:


> The write-ups are taking me longer than the race itself, but here's Day 1 http://wp.me/p6RY6c-1U3



A really good read and kudos for entering the race. I've subscribed for updates. 

Good luck for the rest of your ride!!


----------



## TheAdventureCapitalist (6 Nov 2016)

Day 2: A pain in the arse
Day 3: Fraternité
Day 4: Getting high
Day 5: Highs and lows in the Swiss Alps
Day 6: The hurty day

This is the half-way point and the challenges now come thick and fast, which should make for entertaining reading.


----------



## Buck (6 Nov 2016)

Proving to be a great read; interesting; surprising and entertaining !!


----------



## r04DiE (6 Nov 2016)

This is a fantastic read.


----------



## TheAdventureCapitalist (29 Nov 2016)

"It's the world's most extreme bike race and I'm in a lingerie shop choosing between green and purple. It hasn't really gone to plan."

Day 7: Survival mode


----------



## si_c (29 Nov 2016)

TheAdventureCapitalist said:


> "It's the world's most extreme bike race and I'm in a lingerie shop choosing between green and purple. It hasn't really gone to plan."
> 
> Day 7: Survival mode


Keep it coming


----------



## Starchivore (29 Nov 2016)

Very interesting subject, and it really helps that it's so well written. Great pictures too.


----------



## TheAdventureCapitalist (29 Jan 2017)

A brief interlude in the TCR write-up for an entry on last weekend's training camp in Tenerife, with many, many pretty pictures.


----------



## TheAdventureCapitalist (8 Feb 2017)

Day 8: Phoenix Rising
Day 9: The Unrideable Day


----------



## mythste (8 Feb 2017)

TheAdventureCapitalist said:


> Day 8: Phoenix Rising
> Day 9: The Unrideable Day



Yey!

I've been checking back for the next update far more often than I'm happy admitting!


----------



## TheAdventureCapitalist (30 Jan 2018)

I owe you all some updates.

Day 10: The Bosnian Rollercoaster
Day 11: Get Busy Living
Day 12: You Beautiful Lumpy Bastard
Day 13: Chemical Warfare










There have been a few more entries in between, covering things like Paris-Roubaix and LEL. There's just one more race day left to write on the TCR - the season finale, if you like. Then I have a couple of entries I've been really looking forward to writing, like the episode in April when my helicopter crashed into a volcano in Kamchatka.


----------

